# My June labs - man its HOT!!!



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

I had an endo appt this week and these are my latest test results

TSH - 0.57 (0.4 - 5.5)
FT4 - 12.5 (7.5 - 16)

No FT3 listed on my results, although I do know they were requested.

TSH is dropping - not sure why.

ANDROS - do you know why the TSH might be dropping?

The Endo says that my antibodies are also dropping as well - the latest number was 2.4 but I dont have a range. For some reason they are never listed on my labs.

Compared to my last lot of labs in March

TSH - 2.89 (0.4 - 5.5)
FT3 - 4.3 (3.8 - 6.0)
FT4 - 7.5 (7.5 - 16)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Serenia said:


> I had an endo appt this week and these are my latest test results
> 
> TSH - 0.57 (0.4 - 5.5)
> FT4 - 12.5 (7.5 - 16)
> ...


The only reason I can think of is that TSI is at work. Hard to say w/o the FT3 and TSI test.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

How are you feeling? Is your doctor checking your liver enzymes from time to time?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

FT-4 is going UP so TSH is falling.


----------

